# Making Cheap Chained Rubber Bands UK



## lucifer93

I hope this helps people in the UK to make their own cheap chained rubber bands. You want to go to any office supply centre to buy your rubber bands and i went to STAPLES to buy these. Two sizes #33 & #32 it cost me £6.60 to buy both these bags of rubber bands. Thank you Jeff aka ( shot in the foot ) for pointing me in the right direction. Thanks goes out to Jamie and Nick for posting how to make chained rubber bands band sets. The cost to make a set of chained rubber bands for your slingshot is only 10 to 20 pence each.

Below is a Cougar and another chinese slingshot fitted with chained rubber bands. They are great for target shooting, Hunting plus both will shoot .44 cal and 16mm lead balls.


----------



## Brooklyn00003

Why did you buy 2 different sizes? which is better?
Cheers


----------



## lucifer93

brooklyn00003 said:


> Why did you buy 2 different sizes? which is better?
> Cheers


I brought two different sizes because thats what was on the selves in STAPLES. The #33 are longer so you need less to make a band set but you get less in a bag, #32 are shorter but more in a bag about 900. If your hard up for cash or a young child you can still make top notch bands very cheap plus they are available everywhere in every country


----------



## dragonmaster

think I might have to break down and buy a bag I haven't used them in a long wile


----------



## jmplsnt

Good post Lucifer. I am happy to see some shooters at least giving these a try and also to hear of others having their own experiences with them. While I accept the primacy of Therabands I feel there is a place for these in Slingshot World. Their extremely low cost. ease of procurement, and the great simplicity of creating decent bandsets have endeared them to me.

Seeing dankungs strapped up as such is also interesting. I've enjoyed watching people go their own way and add their own flavour to the chains. You said the cheap 32's shot those lead round balls fairly well? Please let me know something regarding this.

Finally, I must direct all your praise regarding all the chains to Nico; he's El Jefe de las Cadenas. He's the one who set me on my path (after some initial resistance on my part) and his low-cost resorteras have been a huge influence on my slingshot making. I have tried to resurrect the Gypsy Tabs to some degree but he's the Master of the Chains. I'm going to try to find some game when I get off the boat in another few days as the weather is finally cooling off here in the US.

Take care, enjoy your chains, and keep us posted.


----------



## BCLuxor

chains are excellent I only use this rubber. I also get my bands from staples they are cheap and functional. check out my videos to see just how well they shoot... they still suprise me even now 170 fps with 8mm steel for something that costs 10 pence no wonder this is the poor man's shooting sport lol I'm proud anyhow.


----------



## philly

Where does one find the how to link for making the chains? I would lile to put them on my first natural i just finished.


----------



## lucifer93

philly said:


> Where does one find the how to link for making the chains? I would lile to put them on my first natural i just finished.


http://jacksshed.myfreeforum.org/about6133.html&highlight=

http://slingshotforu...h__1#entry20195

http://jacksshed.myf....html=


----------



## NaturalFork

I actually did this same thing too. At first I was chaining the rubber using the other method (where they are just looped into one another, not sure what that is called) and I was getting no speed. Then I tried chaining the bands like Lucifer did above. Now they actually shoot pretty fast! I am using #33 bands and they are super cheap at staples.


----------



## philly

Lucifer, thanks for the links, I am off to Staples tomorrow after the Local shoot out with the Long Island NY crew.
Philly


----------



## philly

One more question, where do you buy the superior red rubber bands? Is there much difference between them and the Staple office bands? I guess thats two questions.


----------



## lucifer93

philly said:


> One more question, where do you buy the superior red rubber bands? Is there much difference between them and the Staple office bands? I guess thats two questions.


Really use whatever you can find thats cheap and works for you. Red rubber latex bands would be better but here where i live i can't find them but the rubber bands from STAPLES are cheap plus local and do a fine job.


----------



## philly

Will do, thanks again.


----------



## shot in the foot

I do mine a bit differant, and i taper mine start at 9 bands a side and end up with 6 at the pouch, jeff


----------



## lucifer93

I will give it a try Jeff, yours look great


----------



## jmplsnt

www.rubberbandguns.com if you're in the US.


----------



## Nico

shot in the foot said:


> I do mine a bit differant, and i taper mine start at 9 bands a side and end up with 6 at the pouch, jeff


Hey Jeff,

Thats a cracking catty very impressive and I'm sure it has good power too..
Some day we may have to do a trade if your up to it, I can make you a Mexican style chained catty and you make me a UK style chained catty.

But I need to catch up on making some for a few people, making one for my Nephew and then a Mechanic at work who generaously donates for me when he has them 14 and 16 mm steel bearings that he collects from some of the shaker machines. He promised me 100 rounds if I make him a catty. Also owe another friend and another Mexican lad wants me to fix his fork for him and set it up.

Nick


----------



## bushwacker

jmplsnt said:


> www.rubberbandguns.com if you're in the US.


do they ship to the uk mate?


----------



## Nico

I wanted to clarify something about the style of tapering I use with the cheap staples office bands.

As my chaining is 3 links I have obtained a very effective taper with the #64 rubberbands by putting 4 at the base and then 3 and 3 in the final links.

With the 433 chain using the #64s I was able to achieve with a .50 cal lead ball velocities of 168 - 173 fps
I'd say thats more than enough power to down prey with.

Here's a resortera with this set-up on an antler fork









I already noted the type of velocities achieved with this kind of chain taper using the cheap #64s and it shot very well with 1/2 ounce lead balls.


----------



## Nico

luxor5 said:


> chains are excellent I only use this rubber. I also get my bands from staples they are cheap and functional. check out my videos to see just how well they shoot... they still suprise me even now 170 fps with 8mm steel for something that costs 10 pence no wonder this is the poor man's shooting sport lol I'm proud anyhow.


Hi Luxor,

If you care to take a look into some of the velocities I have achieved with the red #32 rubberbands I posted some info with chrony pics on this older thread titled "more on chains"

http://slingshotforu...more-on-chains/

I think you may be surprised at how strong the red version of these rubberbands can be.


----------



## philly

Gentlemen, I am about to go get some bands from Staples, what size and configuration would you suggest for .375" lead. 32's, 33's, 4 x 4 x 3? Help.


----------



## NaturalFork

I have been playing with different chains. I have found a very fast formula. #64 staples rubber. Chained as pictured below (different than others have chained). Three links of Single band and the last link double banded. Shoots darn fast! Cheapest easiest way to make a band available. I love it!


----------



## Tex-Shooter

When I started shooting again in 1999 I used chained bands and got very good speed with them. It does take a little time to put them together and I did not get quite as much life as with other set-ups, but where other rubber is not readily available is an excellent way to set-up a Catty or Flip. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## jmplsnt

I have not been a big believer in the looped style (chains partisan) but some simple math shows only ten bands total going into the RM-style looped bands. I may have to give this a try.

RM, how many shots are you getting out of one of your bands shown above? I have my reasons for sticking with the chained bands but I am curious about these as I see a lot of people using them.


----------



## NaturalFork

jmplsnt said:


> I have not been a big believer in the looped style (chains partisan) but some simple math shows only ten bands total going into the RM-style looped bands. I may have to give this a try.
> 
> RM, how many shots are you getting out of one of your bands shown above? I have my reasons for sticking with the chained bands but I am curious about these as I see a lot of people using them.


To be honest I have been playing around with the chained rubber combinations to see what kind of speed i could get. With what I posted above getting me good speed I have only got about 50 shots on the rubber. I will post how long they last once they finally break.


----------



## philly

RM and JMP, can you make a recommendation on a set up for .375 and .44 cal lead? How many links, number of bands per link and band size? I want to buy bands today at Staples but not sure on size to get.


----------



## jmplsnt

Philly if you are going to Staples to buy cheap office bands I reccomend the #64's in a 4x4x3 or 4x3x3 LINKED chain. I have tried and didn't like the cheap #32's but there are those on this forum (and in fact in this very thread) who do. It is totally up to you what you choose to do but to be honest the 433 works wonders for the very low cost. I have also made 5x4x4 links for extra power and while the draw is a little stiff they're hard to beat for the combination of power, cost, and ease of construction.

I admit to not having made/tried the looped chain style illustrated elsewhere in this thread. I have been initiated into the Chain Gang by Nico and my thoughts on loops are that there is a lot of rubber-against-rubber friction going on in this sort of chain. We all know this is the most deadly form of friction in a slingshot elastic. That said RM is only using 10 64's to make an entire viable bandset so cost would be as minimal as one could ever dream of with this elastic. * I can't really comment on this sort of bands as I've never stretched one, so try it yourself if you wish and I would love to hear of other's experiences with them. And I'm not taking any shots at anyone or their elastics, either.

*If you want to try 32's I strongly reccomend the red Platinum Crepes in either 4x4x4 (medium draw) or 5x5x5 (heavy). Using the 555 I can strike a 32-oz drink cup at a measured 30 yards with a .44 cast round ball.

Using a #64/544 I shot a .38 lead round ball through one side of an old plastic 5-gallon bucket at about 42-45 yards but keep in mind this bucket has been in the elements for some years and is nowhere near as strong as a new one, not even close. But it wasn't real brittle either.

My thoughts on the cadenas de las officinas (office chains) are to start with the 4x3x3 #64's and work your way up or down. The 3x3x3 is also very smooth for medium shooting but I prefer the 433 in the end.

Please keep us posted regarding your experiences with this elastic!


----------



## philly

Jmp, thanks, just the info I was looking for. Being my first try at this I will start with the office bands. I tried the rubber band site posted but couldnt find where they listed the bands for sale. I sent them an e mail. I am not getting into this for cost, I am in NY and have easy access to bands from Gary Flatband and Tex ( BTW love his express bands) just want to experiment with this very old technology I made my first natural and want to modify it with tabs and chains. I love the look of Nicos Naturals. Thanks for the help. Looking for my first bushy tail with the natural, hav gotten six so far this season with my A+ and my EPS flips


----------



## NaturalFork

I will also try the above suggestions. This is fun!


----------



## philly

Well, somewhat dissapointed, I bought a bag of #64's from staples, put together a set of 4x4x3 as JMP suggested and put them on my Dankung Jungle Hunter as it was quicker than debanding and retying one of my other forks. JMP did warn that the cheaper bands may not be as efficient as the Red Crepe bands but, I expected more. Comparing them with my normal set up of Tex Express bands, there was a noticable difference in zip. At 20 meters they shot .375 lead about 12 inches low with my normal hold on the target. There was a distinct arch in the trajectory, not what I anticipated. From all I read and from some very respected shooters and builders I must have done something wrong or the bands were crap. I'd like to try the Red Crepe but unless there is a significant difference I dont want to end up with another pound of bands I can't hope to use anywhere else in a lifetime. Maybe it is just that I have become so accustomed over the last number of months using Express bands that my expectations were too high. I have been considering making a BB shooter for BB's and 1/4" steel I think they could be effective in that application. I haven't given up yet.


----------



## NaturalFork

philly said:


> Well, somewhat dissapointed, I bought a bag of #64's from staples, put together a set of 4x4x3 as JMP suggested and put them on my Dankung Jungle Hunter as it was quicker than debanding and retying one of my other forks. JMP did warn that the cheaper bands may not be as efficient as the Red Crepe bands but, I expected more. Comparing them with my normal set up of Tex Express bands, there was a noticable difference in zip. At 20 meters they shot .375 lead about 12 inches low with my normal hold on the target. There was a distinct arch in the trajectory, not what I anticipated. From all I read and from some very respected shooters and builders I must have done something wrong or the bands were crap. I'd like to try the Red Crepe but unless there is a significant difference I dont want to end up with another pound of bands I can't hope to use anywhere else in a lifetime. Maybe it is just that I have become so accustomed over the last number of months using Express bands that my expectations were too high. I have been considering making a BB shooter for BB's and 1/4" steel I think they could be effective in that application. I haven't given up yet.


Rig them how I have posted. Im tellin ya.


----------



## jmplsnt

I'm sorry they didn't pan out for you. If you wish I could send you a band made up when I get off the boat. Maybe I've gotten so used to the way they shoot I see past their shortcomings.

While I've never shot Tex's bands, from what I hear they are the Bands Of The Gods and set the bar pretty high. Like I said, I'm willing to send you a band if you want.


----------



## lucifer93

Hi Philly don't give up just yet mate try some different ways like knoting and looping them. Honestly stick with it and they will come true in the end


----------



## philly

jmplsnt said:


> I'm sorry they didn't pan out for you. If you wish I could send you a band made up when I get off the boat. Maybe I've gotten so used to the way they shoot I see past their shortcomings.
> 
> While I've never shot Tex's bands, from what I hear they are the Bands Of The Gods and set the bar pretty high. Like I said, I'm willing to send you a band if you want.


----------



## philly

JMP, how bout we make a trade, i'll send you a set of Tex Express and you send a chain. Tex's are rigged with a pouch. Really want to give the chain a chance. Thanks for the offer.
Philly


----------



## Nico

If your going to compare chained bands to something like medical grade latex? Then your wasting your time. Med grade latex is by far the most superior of all elastics. Bar none that includes tear-a-bands

That being said the red #32s are capable of an average 180+ fps with .50 cal lead and can reach highs of 200+ fps.

In regards to the cheap office bands, I prefer if you can get them Alliance sterling #64 rubberbands, cheap and available by both order at your local store and easily available online. They have a firmer stretch and are thinner, with these I have shot .50 cal lead as chronied at 168 - 172 fps

So you need to look at them from a different perspective, as its really quite silly to think that cheap office rubberbands could compete with medical grade latex?

Do they kill? **** yes they kill very effectively and deliver the energy to down prey without a doubt. If they didnt work they would not have survived as an improvised elastic for several generations.


----------



## philly

Nico, thanks for your comments, as I said I am not ready to give up yet on bands. I respect your experience and knowledge and JMP as well. I want to give them an honest try. JMP has offered to send me a set and I suspect I will have different results from what I tried. Concerning the Latex bands, I have only been using a sling shot seriously for 6 months now and my only experience has been with Tex's wonderful Express bands which has established a standard for me to measure performance against. I am primarly a hunter and have killed only a handfull of Squirrells so far with my current bands and excellent ESP and A+ PS2 using .375 and .44 Cal lead balls, I find them more than addequate to dispatch game efficiently. I am impressed with the performance of these two set ups and the bands they incorporate. Your beautiful naturals incouraged me to make my first natural and I would like it to be a classic as yours always are. That would include leather Gypsy tabs and looped band set. So please keep the dialog going and once again thanks for your comments.
Philly


----------



## jmplsnt

Philly pm me your address and I will get you a set made up in the manner I shoot them, ersatz ammo pouch and all. As Nico has stated they're not the equal of Tex's bands but rather are a functional, though somewhat slower elastic. Do you want red #32's or cheap office #64's? I think the 5-per 32's are probably a little harder-hitting than the 64's but this is conjecture, not scientific study.


----------



## philly

Nico, this is where I am starting from, as I said I want it to be even more old school. Any suggestions?
Philly


----------



## Nico

philly said:


> Nico, this is where I am starting from, as I said I want it to be even more old school. Any suggestions?
> Philly


Hi Philly,

Well the use of a natural is as classic as it gets, the only way to make it more classic is to use old school bands and use either carefully selected stones for hunting as I do or hexnuts.

Like I said, I'm not certain what you did or what you used with the chains you made but if chained bands are made properly they are faster than linatex bands.

But dont expect to compare the chains even the best chains to the medical grade latex bands that Tex makes that doesnt make any sense. Thats like trying to compare a leopard's speed to that of a cheetah.

The chains good chains can as I said achieve velocities with a .50 cal lead ball of 184 fps to 200+ fps thats not bad for rubberbands and rare are the tubes that can do that though I know some tubes can be fast but never what med grade latex is.

If your looking at this for hunting then consider that projectile energy is two parts 1. Strength/speed of bands, 2. the weight of the projectile. You dont need to have ultra high speeds with a heavy projectile to deliver a killing shot for hunting with a slingshot.
usually a 1/2 ounce projectile traveling at 100 miles per hour has enough energy to down the majority of small game.

100 miles per hour is only 146 fps! Some of the top slingshot hunters of the world are the milbro square rubber users of the UK one lad I know uses 16 mm lead (approx 25 grams) with his squares and I know these are traveling slower than 100 miles per hour more like 75 to 80 mph

Yet this old boy takes countless, rabbits, pheasants, hares, and ducks!

See my point? When you consider that a 1/2 ounce lead ball is roughly 14 grams and a .50 cal lead ball is rounding 12 grams and my humble chains reached speeds of over 180 fps with highs of 200+ fps. By the way my red chained bands were shooting the 1/2 ounce lead balls at 168-172 fps with a high of 180 fps.

Some of this data on the red #32 chained bands I posted on an older thread here http://slingshotforu...more-on-chains/ it even has photos of my chrony reading and the slingshot I used and its bands plus other info relevant to that thread.

When I have time as I get caught up with current projects I will make you an old school slingshot like the kind I hunt with if you are interested. I'm certain we do some kind of trade as I usually dont sell slingshots, I did sell them but that was over 20 years ago lol


----------



## BCLuxor

Ah Nico I have been hunting for a long time for the legendary platinum crepe here in the UK I have even asked lucifer to keep a look out down the other end of the UK it is just impractical to import these bands ,I'm happy with my current bands they shoot amazing. everyone using rubber seems to use a lot of bands my set up is two size 64's at the fork and one 64 at the pouch using 8mm steel .I know some people don't Luke hunting vids so I won't post them but I have some on my hard drive using this exact set up killing pidgeons they don't even know what has hit them half the time, for the other half I usually carry my air rifle but back to topic check out my YouTube page you will be more suprised how fast just 6 size 64 s can sling steel the only problem is with fewer bands of poor quality I get less shots I avereage now about 60 shots from each set of 6 bands but they are so cheap it does not matter I just keep several replacement chains in my bag. excuse the grammer my new phone is hard to use ! p.s most of my videos are in high speed you get to see how my simple chains shoot in slow motion and as a comparrison I have some real time vids


----------



## Deimos

I don't really get the appeal of chain link bands, the ones I tried are horrible.
The same rubber, used as flatband, with a tapered cut worked significantly better.
I might be doing something wrong here tho. I had a taper of 2 to 1 over 5 'links'

/Dei


----------



## Nico

Deimos said:


> I don't really get the appeal of chain link bands, the ones I tried are horrible.
> The same rubber, used as flatband, with a tapered cut worked significantly better.
> I might be doing something wrong here tho. I had a taper of 2 to 1 over 5 'links'
> 
> /Dei


Well if your into target shooting then it wont appeal to you, and yes the chains are only as good as the rubberbands used and their preparation. What your saying is almost the same as what other "flat" users say to those that use tubes whether thin or standard tubes. Its just a different style some people like it or prefer it and some others dont. Thats ok..


----------



## Nico

luxor5 said:


> Ah Nico I have been hunting for a long time for the legendary platinum crepe here in the UK I have even asked lucifer to keep a look out down the other end of the UK it is just impractical to import these bands ,I'm happy with my current bands they shoot amazing. everyone using rubber seems to use a lot of bands my set up is two size 64's at the fork and one 64 at the pouch using 8mm steel .I know some people don't Luke hunting vids so I won't post them but I have some on my hard drive using this exact set up killing pidgeons they don't even know what has hit them half the time, for the other half I usually carry my air rifle but back to topic check out my YouTube page you will be more suprised how fast just 6 size 64 s can sling steel the only problem is with fewer bands of poor quality I get less shots I avereage now about 60 shots from each set of 6 bands but they are so cheap it does not matter I just keep several replacement chains in my bag. excuse the grammer my new phone is hard to use ! p.s most of my videos are in high speed you get to see how my simple chains shoot in slow motion and as a comparrison I have some real time vids


I'd like to see those hunting vids..


----------



## Brooklyn00003

Whats your youtube page?


----------



## philly

Nico said:


> Nico, this is where I am starting from, as I said I want it to be even more old school. Any suggestions?
> Philly


Hi Philly,

Well the use of a natural is as classic as it gets, the only way to make it more classic is to use old school bands and use either carefully selected stones for hunting as I do or hexnuts.

Like I said, I'm not certain what you did or what you used with the chains you made but if chained bands are made properly they are faster than linatex bands.

But dont expect to compare the chains even the best chains to the medical grade latex bands that Tex makes that doesnt make any sense. Thats like trying to compare a leopard's speed to that of a cheetah.

The chains good chains can as I said achieve velocities with a .50 cal lead ball of 184 fps to 200+ fps thats not bad for rubberbands and rare are the tubes that can do that though I know some tubes can be fast but never what med grade latex is.

If your looking at this for hunting then consider that projectile energy is two parts 1. Strength/speed of bands, 2. the weight of the projectile. You dont need to have ultra high speeds with a heavy projectile to deliver a killing shot for hunting with a slingshot.
usually a 1/2 ounce projectile traveling at 100 miles per hour has enough energy to down the majority of small game.

100 miles per hour is only 146 fps! Some of the top slingshot hunters of the world are the milbro square rubber users of the UK one lad I know uses 16 mm lead (approx 25 grams) with his squares and I know these are traveling slower than 100 miles per hour more like 75 to 80 mph

Yet this old boy takes countless, rabbits, pheasants, hares, and ducks!

See my point? When you consider that a 1/2 ounce lead ball is roughly 14 grams and a .50 cal lead ball is rounding 12 grams and my humble chains reached speeds of over 180 fps with highs of 200+ fps. By the way my red chained bands were shooting the 1/2 ounce lead balls at 168-172 fps with a high of 180 fps.

Some of this data on the red #32 chained bands I posted on an older thread here http://slingshotforu...more-on-chains/ it even has photos of my chrony reading and the slingshot I used and its bands plus other info relevant to that thread.

When I have time as I get caught up with current projects I will make you an old school slingshot like the kind I hunt with if you are interested. I'm certain we do some kind of trade as I usually dont sell slingshots, I did sell them but that was over 20 years ago lol
[/quote]

Hi Nico, thanks for the response, I would be honored to have one of your Naturals, I dont know if my craftsmanship is worthy of a trade but I would try. As we speak I have a squrielle wating to be skinned for the table. I shot him this morning with my EPS and .44 cal lead. Jamie has graciously agreed to send me a set of his red bands to try and I will by the time they arrive have my Natural set up with tabs to mount them. Thanks again.
Phil


----------



## The Gopher

Deimos said:


> I don't really get the appeal of chain link bands, the ones I tried are horrible.
> The same rubber, used as flatband, with a tapered cut worked significantly better.
> I might be doing something wrong here tho. I had a taper of 2 to 1 over 5 'links'
> 
> /Dei


For many the appeal is cost and availablity. Quite simply it could be the differance between being able to shoot or not shoot. Not all of us are after supreme performance, some just want to have fun.


----------



## Deimos

The Gopher said:


> For many the appeal is cost and availablity. Quite simply it could be the differance between being able to shoot or not shoot. Not all of us are after supreme performance, some just want to have fun.


I like this.
Before my ebay-bought-flatband-addiction, I was looking for the most readily available rubber around here to








Don't get me wrong, there's nothing wrong with using cheap&easy solutions, but for a serious target shooter, there is better things out there


----------



## philly

Deimos, for me cost is not as important as it might be to others, I am fortunate to have had a very good job for forty three years and have retired at 68 years with a very corfortable retirement package. What I am looking for on this adventure is getting back to when I was a kid and shot home made tree fork sling shots that my Tio Angel made for all us kids. It will be a walk down memory lane to hit the woods with and old style flip and a pocket full of stones trying to bring home some game for the pot as I often did as a child. My grandparents imigrated from the North of Spain in the Basque country at the turn of the century and we lived a very humble rural existance. No electric, running water or toilets. Everything shot was eaten, even small birds and Chipmunks. So as I said it is not so much about cost or maximum efficiency but nostalgia and fond memories being rekindled of a time forgotten by many.
Philly


----------



## BCLuxor

well I think the others may be right its just personal preference.. not a who got what I got better kind of thing LOL. Brooklyn my YouTube link is in the video pinned post I shoot almost exclusively these chained rubber. and Nico when I get a free half day from work ill upload the video to YouTube and send a private link two of the files are 890mb in size my internet connection will cry when I upload them ill p.m in the next couple of weeks schedule dependant.


----------



## lucifer93

luxor5 said:


> well I think the others may be right its just personal preference.. not a who got what I got better kind of thing LOL. Brooklyn my YouTube link is in the video pinned post I shoot almost exclusively these chained rubber. and Nico when I get a free half day from work ill upload the video to YouTube and send a private link two of the files are 890mb in size my internet connection will cry when I upload them ill p.m in the next couple of weeks schedule dependant.


I would love to see your hunting videos to luxor5 if you don't mind?


----------



## philly

So would I.


----------



## NaturalFork

I havent been able to shoot much but. 250 shots. still going strong.


----------



## BCLuxor

ok guys no problem lol I though people were not that positive to hunting but that's another issue . To all those that have requested ill pm a private you tube link when I get some free time to upload I'm almost non stop for a couple of weeks now hence the posting of my phone all the time.







.


----------



## jmplsnt

Philly I am due off the boat Thursday morning and after I've been home a bit I'll get you a set of 5-per's in the mail. Be forewarned they're pretty stout compared to the 433/544 cheap 64's. I think you'll be very surprised at how strong they are, and while I haven't killed anything with them I can hit a 32-oz Dairy Queen cup out to 30 yards shooting .44 lead round balls. That ought to be good enough.

RM, roger 250 shots.......that's far longer than I ever thought a setup like that would last. And only 10 bands per set!


----------



## YFIR

These chained rubber bands are very interesting. After I stumbled upon this thread today I've read most of the comments and also of the old threads here and on Jacks shed about them. Many thanks for great information, especially to Nico & JMP.


----------



## philly

jmplsnt said:


> Philly I am due off the boat Thursday morning and after I've been home a bit I'll get you a set of 5-per's in the mail. Be forewarned they're pretty stout compared to the 433/544 cheap 64's. I think you'll be very surprised at how strong they are, and while I haven't killed anything with them I can hit a 32-oz Dairy Queen cup out to 30 yards shooting .44 lead round balls. That ought to be good enough.
> Jamie, must feel good to be home. Thanks for the update, anxiously waiting.
> Phil
> RM, roger 250 shots.......that's far longer than I ever thought a setup like that would last. And only 10 bands per set!


----------



## philly

Jamie, replied above, but it merged in your post. To repeat, must feel good to be home. No rush on the bands, I am refinishing my natural with some more sanding and poly coats. BTW, how wide should the gypsy tabs be? Same width as fork or smaller? Thanks.
Philly


----------



## jmplsnt

Most of mine are about 3/4" wide but some have been wider (earlier on, while I was in the experimental phase) and some narrower (a conversion on a Milbro).


----------



## Nico

I suppose my stone shooting, chained bands on a natural fork make me an Anachronism of the slingshot as it was used 3 generations ago.


----------



## NaturalFork

Nico said:


> I suppose my stone shooting, chained bands on a natural fork make me an Anachronism of the slingshot as it was used 3 generations ago.


Nothing wrong with that!


----------



## ukslingshots

This is a really good topic, i'm off now to buy some rubber bands


----------



## jmplsnt

Nico, you know us indigenous peoples (savages) aren't supposed to use big words like "anachronism". Next thing we'll be wanting to vote and drive cars.

Like I said earlier, I'd love to say more but I'm off to shoot some arrows (stone-tipped, as we Caddos don't have any steel ones) at cowboys this morning.


----------



## Brooklyn00003

luxor5 said:


> ok guys no problem lol I though people were not that positive to hunting but that's another issue . To all those that have requested ill pm a private you tube link when I get some free time to upload I'm almost non stop for a couple of weeks now hence the posting of my phone all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I would like to see the hunting videos too please .
Cheers


----------

